# Perdido Key this week - suggestions?



## Kirk Dietrich (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I haven't fished the beached in AL and FL for years, usually, there is surface activity when ladyfish are around. I'll be happy to bend the rod with blues or ladyfish, if there is no surface activity, is it worth the effort to walk along blind casting?
Also, are my chance to hook into something better on the bay side? If so, is there parking anywhere that allows you to walk and wade the bay?
Another also, I have always heard that a license isn't necessary when fishing the surf out front of your condo - is there any truth to that?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

U never know unless U go. Not seeing top action doesn't mean their not there.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you are from out of state you got to have a non resident licence. You can get a 3 day pass for $17. The condo doesn't own the water or fish that is public property. If you are a FL resident you don't have to have a licence to fish from shore.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Saltwater shoreline fishing - License Requirement*

Residents and nonresidents are required to apply for and have a saltwater fishing license before fishing for saltwater fish, crabs or other marine organisms unless they are a exempt. 
*Residents*

Residents who only saltwater fish from the land or a structure attached to land, may get the resident recreational saltwater shoreline fishing license at no cost (except for convenience fees that apply on telephone and Internet orders). *NOTE:* This license does NOT cover anyone fishing from a boat or from an island that they arrived at by boat.

If you have a resident recreational saltwater fishing license or a resident persons with disabilities fishing license, you do not need a shoreline fishing license because the resident recreational saltwater fishing and disability license cover fishing from the shore, a dock, a jetty or a boat.
*Nonresidents*

Nonresidents must purchase a 3-day, 7-day or annual nonresident saltwater fishing license when saltwater fishing from the shore or a pier, bridge or jetty attached to the shore unless fishing on a pier with a pier license. 
Residency requirements


http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/shoreline-faqs/


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

It's funny how they want you to possess and get a free license to fish from shore, Big brother move!!, just keeping track of everyone's whereabouts.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't know they changed the law about residents. Good info, I'm a non resident & buy the $48 yearly licence. The government wants to keep everything under control these days. I'm old enough to remember you didn't need any licence to fish salt water no matter where you were from.


----------



## Kirk Dietrich (Jun 16, 2015)

Figured that not needing a license was facticious. Good info, thanks.
Over here in LA, you don't need to buy a license if you're a senior citizen but you still have to posses a license just doesn't cost anything.

Now that we have the legal stuff out of the way, feel free to discuss the fishies.

Kirk


----------



## Kirk Dietrich (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking at some other Posts, I see Sam's as a place to visit. I Googled but could not come up with anything. Is there more to the name? Where is Sam's? I imagine it is some type of sporting goods store or bait shop???


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sam's Bait and Tackle. Orange Beach, AL.


----------

